# False rumors of death



## 614 crust (Apr 27, 2010)

damn why. just found ou a good friend just hung herself.
Doubt any of you knew her but. I'll miss you Sara.


----------



## MiztressWinter (Apr 27, 2010)

*Sara B*

I'm surely sorry to hear that Angel.


----------



## 614 crust (Apr 27, 2010)

*Sara B*

ok god damn it people suck
just fucking talked to sara on the phone
WTF is wrong with people
several people told me bout this shit today
If I find out who started it someone is gonna fucking get hurt bad
fuck people


----------



## flatwormfarm (Aug 6, 2010)

*Sara B*

Had this happen to me once. Myself and a couple of friends thought our best friend killed herself thanks to someone who hacked into her shit. We thought she was dead for 3 days before out of the blue she called and had no idea what we were talking about. People suck, yeah.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Aug 9, 2010)

This shit always pisses me off. In just the past year I've heard false reports of two of my friends dying on suicides and have had to deal with rumors of my own death and incarceration. Its not always harmless either. UP was looking for my friend's body in texas for like 2 months before he showed up on tour. Turns out he had just been out on a farm and the kid who claimed he saw him fall off the train is now mia.


----------

